# 2019 "Fitchburg Rides" Show & Swap is On!



## Handyman (Apr 21, 2019)

Our 2019 “Fitchburg Rides” Vintage Bicycle Show & Swap is ON !!  Join us on Saturday, June 29th, for our 6th annual event.  Vendors get FREE UNLIMITED space and also get reduced admission to the Nashua River Beer Festival that will be starting right after the swap.  At any point during the swap check out our Iver Johnson bicycle show at the Fitchburg Historical Society.  All events within easy walking distance. Bring the family and join in the fun !


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 21, 2019)

Great news ! Looking forward to it.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 21, 2019)

I’ll be there with our 2 Ivers! First year attending looking forward to it


----------



## Handyman (Jun 2, 2019)

Bring your Ivers to the swap and show them *OR *enter them into the Fitchburg Historical Society Show !  We will absolutely have a few "Iver Surprises" for you at the Historical Society.  Local Ivers that have been put away for *YEARS *may finally come out of hiding !  See You There.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2019)

I'll be there!


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2019)

Bump !


----------



## Handyman (Jun 8, 2019)

Does anyone recognize these two suspicious looking characters that were hanging around during last years "Fitchburg Rides" ??  See our latest Craigslist post at:
https://worcester.craigslist.org/bik/d/fitchburg-rides-bicycle-show-swap/6907122010.html    Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## dfa242 (Jun 11, 2019)

Handyman said:


> Does anyone recognize these two suspicious looking characters that were hanging around during last years "Fitchburg Rides" ??  See our latest Craigslist post at:
> https://worcester.craigslist.org/bik/d/fitchburg-rides-bicycle-show-swap/6907122010.html    Pete in FitchburgView attachment 1011542



Just a coupla local hooligans...nothin' to see here.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 25, 2019)

Didn't want to steal any thunder from the Dudley show so I've been holding off posting this but here goes!   Fitchburg Rides is on for this Saturday, June 29th, 7:00AM - 1:00PM...............Free unlimited space. A 3 minute walk to the Iver Johnson Show at the Fitchburg Historical Society, and the Nashua River Beer Fest next door at Riverside Park. Hope to see you. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Jun 25, 2019)

I think most of the people who were at Dudley will be at Fitchburg too. I was telling everyone about it. Most people knew.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 25, 2019)

catfish said:


> I think most of the people who were at Dudley will be at Fitchburg too. I was telling everyone about it. Most people knew.




Thanks catfish !   Hope to see some friends and make new.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Jun 28, 2019)

TOMORROW !   Hope to see some of my local Cabe friends at the swap or the Iver Johnson Show !  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Jun 28, 2019)

I will be there!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2019)

Make sure we get lots of pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 28, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Make sure we get lots of pics. V/r Shawn




I always do.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 28, 2019)

On the way!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 28, 2019)

Looking forward to it. I'll be there.
Hammerhead


----------



## John G04 (Jun 29, 2019)

Nice little swap meet saw a few bikes change hands and a good amount of parts even meet some cabers! Sold 3 things so decided to buy this teens Iver Johnson frame that needs everything but couldn’t pass it up at $30. The Fitchburg Historical society had some amazing bikes and history a must see if your into ivers! Also 78 years later we took our Ivers back to  Thanks @Handyman !


----------



## John G04 (Jun 29, 2019)

More pics


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 29, 2019)

Fun swap! Thanks to everyone who bought stuff or just swung by to talk.

-Lester


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 29, 2019)

Nice turnout of East Coast CABE members  Catfish, Handyman, Dfa242, Igrinnings,  and  few who I don't know their name . Weather held after an early downpour.  It was a nice surprise to see that amount of vendors considering Dudley last week.
 Great group of people.


----------



## catfish (Jun 29, 2019)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Nice turnout of East Coast CABE members  Catfish, Handyman, Dfa242, Igrinnings,  and  few who I don't know their name . Weather held after an early downpour.  It was a nice surprise to see that amount of vendors considering Dudley last week.
> Great group of people.




It was a great turnout. Took a bunch of pictures. I'll post them later.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks to all who attended the "Fitchburg Rides" swap and the Iver Johnson Show !!  What a great time !  I have some great pics that I took that I'll try to get on here soon.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Jun 30, 2019)

More pics of the swap meet are here: https://www.facebook.com/FITchburg-RIDES-277960232363396/


----------



## Handyman (Jun 30, 2019)

Can it possibly get any better than father and son on a pair of Ivers !!  They both rode their bikes from the swap to the Fitchburg Historical Society to check out the Iver Show.  This is Cabe member JohnG04 from Bethlehem, PA.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Jun 30, 2019)

More photos

https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/2019-fitchburg-swap-and-iver-johnson-show.2443/


----------



## Spooky7640 (Jul 4, 2019)

Looked like a cool show. Gunna try to check this one out next year


----------

